# Small Pet Urn



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the first of 4 pet urns I sold to a customer, who wants one a month for the next 4 months. Made from walnut and cherry. the urn is 3.5 ” round, turned very thin less than a 1/8” thick and 4.5” tall 7.75” to top of finial. lacquer finish and buffed. Will hold up to a 20lb pet = 20 cubic inches.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Jeff.
Just wondering about your customer, though. Is he planning on doing away with his pets one month at a time?:lol:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice Jeff,I just started playing with my new toy.I did notice the skew is kinda sensitive,didnt dig in tho.Just trying the different tools.The 1" gouge is just to get it to rough shape,right?I think I'll make some of those for the wife,she's about 112lbs .I guess 6 would be about right!Oh! I ordered the nova+ free shipping,thanks.Gary/Itchy


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, Jeff, that's really a nice piece of work. Excellent choice of wood and a great finish. That finial looks like a nice piece of work as well.

Paul


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautifull work Jeff,I love the piece,but one question(not being critical) but is there a reason for an Urn to be so thin?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike, The family who wants the urns has 4 cats that past. so for financial reasons they want one a month. but i did laugh my butt off at your at your post.

Ken, my customer want all urn to be small is size, around the same in height, different shapes, and woods, the reason i turned so thin to make sure i was able to reach 20 cubic inches. the finial almost weights the same as the urn..the largest cat was 15lbs and some people add toys or their collar with them.

Gary, ya i guess 6 urns would do it for your wife, I hope you enjoy the nova chuck, will be watching for your pics of your turnings.


----------

